# altima master cylinder?



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

I just got my rear se-r calipers back from being rebuilt, and was wondering what model altima master cylinder I need. I know from a 94-97 will fit but abs or no. SE or GXE or what? From what I understand their are 3 different ones for these yrs. rear drums; 4 wheel discs; 4 wheel disc w/abs.....

Oh this is for the fastbreaks rear disc conversion.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

The altima mc is the hot setup for the 11 inch wilwood front brakes. You dont need it for stock sized brakes. Even the NX brakes dont need that MC. Its about balance just use the oem MC. If you have balance issue then consider a different MC.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

I got NX front and am going with rear disc soon. the rear calipers will need more fluid than the drums currently their. This will cause a balance issue. The small oem mc will not push enough fluid or if it does there wont be enough reserve and air bubbles my form and enter my lines and cause even more issues. A small mc will also make too much pressure and cause the brakes to be touchy and lock easily. Thats not good either.

Besides I believe it was recomended to switch to the Altima mc by fastbreaks.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

wasn't fastbreaks it was on another thread here.

I see what you mean though. It boils down to person preference


----------

